# Huntertreffen 2007



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Dezember 2006)

Moin Mädelz, 

nachdem es ja dieses jahr anscheinend kein "Huntertreffen" gab, muss dat nachgeholt werden...|wavey: 

Wir brauchen:

1. nenn Termin (Das is der schwierige Teil)
2. Teilnehmer
3. Ein Gewässer (Vorschlag von mir weiter unten)

Wer soll kommen?

Jeder der hier im Board Mitglied ist oder wen ausm Board kennt. 
Es sollte schon ein gewisses Interesse am Karpfenangeln bestehn, wobei auch jeder, der sowas einfach mal sehen will gern dazukommen kann.#6 
Ein gewisser Ernst sollte schon hinter der Sache stehen, wobei die letzten Treffen immer sehr luschtig waren...#d  

Wo könnte man sowas machen?

Mein Vorschlag wär das Angelparadies Herrhausen, hab gestern mit Uwe kurz darüber gesprochen und finde seinen "großen Teich"  dafür eigentlich ideal, vielleicht sacht er selber nochmal was dazu...

Alternativen können wir diskutieren.

So und nu lasst uns zu sehen, das wir 2007 wieder soviel Spass haben wie in den letzten Jahren.#h


----------



## alf1987 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Bin zwar noch nicht soooo Lange dabei aber ich würde bestimmt mit noch 2 Freunden hinkommen  und Herrenhausen find ich auch gut *g* war zwar noch nie da is aber nicht sooooo weit weg von mir 
Florian


----------



## Pilkman (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

´nabend! #h

Mein Routenplaner sagt von Schwerin aus ca. 326 Kilometer über Hamburg und eine Fahrzeit von ca. 3 1/4Stunden, bis ich in Seesen wäre... |kopfkrat 

Das liegt ja noch halbwegs im Rahmen.

Mal schauen, das wäre doch zumindest schon mal ein vernünftiger Vorschlag. #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Über Hamburg is Quatsch gibt nen direkteren Weg... lass ich dir zukommen... WOB - SN sind 185 Kilometer... bi Seesen dann noch 99...


----------



## Pilkman (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Über Hamburg is Quatsch gibt nen direkteren Weg... lass ich dir zukommen... WOB - SN sind 185 Kilometer... bi Seesen dann noch 99...



Kenn ich. 

Landstraße über Dannenberg, WOB und weiter...


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Tach zusammen,

Die Idee klingt eigentlich ganz interessant.#6  Entfernungsmäßig wären`s bei mir laut Routenplaner knapp 280km, prinzipiell also grad noch machbar -zumindest wenn meine Kupplung bis dahin wieder instandgesetzt ist.


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi

ich würd ein Treffen super finden#6 

Stell ich mir brutal lustig vor!
Aber leider sagt der Routenplaner 507 km:c 

Das ist dann doch n bischen weit...

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## MrTom (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Na wenn hier alle ihre Entfernung von Seesen angeben dann sollte ich das dann wohl auch tun-also bei mir sind es 274km. Wenn ich es terminlich einrichten kann bin ich dabei.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich dabei.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Yupp, wenn Termin passt - fällt hoffentlich nicht in die Familienurlaubszeit - bin ich dabei.

Achso : Fahrtstrecke = 211 km

Also 1/2 Stunde |supergri |supergri 

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das ein Wasserflugzeug überall landen kann - wenn auch nur einmal  _


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Nach alter Tradition schlag ich mal Pfingsten (25. - 28.05.07)  vor... Wär dann Freidach bis Sonndach#6


----------



## Merlinrs (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Der alten Zeiten wegen wäre ich natürlich auch dabei.:q


----------



## Pilkman (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Nach alter Tradition schlag ich mal Pfingsten (25. - 28.05.07)  vor... Wär dann Freidach bis Sonndach#6



Alter Familienfeind! |krach: 

Ich schlage ein anderes verlängertes WE (Fr-So) vor, hauptsache nur nicht Pfingsten. #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Pfingsten geht´s zwar gen Norden - aber wegen nem Bekloppten-Treffen  wollt ich denn dann doch nicht auf den hohen Norden verzichten: Norge ich komme! :k 

Alles was vor Mai ist, ist machbar... danach wird´s zeitlich schwierig, weil wegen Beruf und so! |uhoh:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Dann hört auf zu Maulen und schlagt nen Termin vor!:m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ja, nu ich überleg ja auch schon......

Mal gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig gefragt, "Männertag" ???? 

Obwohl ich selbst da das größte Problem hätte |kopfkrat ; da ich Männertag mit all unseren Mannen die ganze Woche irgendwo hinfahre......

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das wir alle 2007 noch nicht wissen, wo wir alle hinfahren_


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ich bin auch da egal wo und wann 

Immer diese Mauler ... #q
:q:q:q:q:q:q|wavey::k


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

286km
Hmmm, setz mich mal mit Fragezeichen auf die Liste.

Aber wenns eh nur Freidach bis Sonndach gehen soll, würd ich ein Standartwochenende empfehlen. 
Ich wär auch für irgenswann Mai. Hab aber grad keinen Kalender da...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Bisher schaut´s ja so aus, als wäre es bei allen mit der mittleren Reiseentfernung halbwegs gerecht zugegangen, die WOBler haben´s natürlich noch ´nen Zacken besser. 

Ein WE im Mai würde ich auch gut finden, je nach Verlauf des Winters dürfte es da schon vernünftig warm sein. #6

Jetzt nochmal zur Location, die ich bisher gar nicht live und von den Postings ebenfalls fast null kenne: Wie groß ist der Teich ungefähr... Durchschnittstiefe, Maximaltiefe, Uferbeschaffenheit, wieviele Boardies könnten dort angeln, können alle direkt am Wasser schlafen?

Das wären Fragen, die mich interessieren würden.... #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Und wer diesmal fürs Wetter Zuständig ist sollte auch noch abgeklärt werden :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Boah, das Pack kriecht aus den Löchern... Fotos vom Gewässer mach im am WE...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Teich ungefähr... Durchschnittstiefe, Maximaltiefe, Uferbeschaffenheit, wieviele Boardies könnten dort angeln, können alle direkt am Wasser schlafen?


Ca. 200-250m lang und etwa 30-60m breit.
Tiefe BIS 3m, überwiegend eher deutlich flacher.
Uferböschung (ca. 0,5 - 1m), weicher Boden (stehen im Wasser is nich).
10 Boardies, wenn´s denn halbwegs vernünftig sein soll - maximal 15 (dann aber Puff-Atmossphäre).
Zum Schlafen is mehr als genug Platz...
Der Vorteil ist, das drumherum noch 3 (kleinere) Teiche sind. Ist für ein Treffen sicherlich ne spitzenmäßige Location... :m  zum Angeln eher beschränkt, wenn es denn mehr als 10 Leute werden. 

Bilder gibt es nach dem Wochenende sicherlich mehr als genug.


----------



## addicted (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wo liegt das Angelparadies Herrhausen genau?


----------



## Pilkman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



addicted schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Angelparadies Herrhausen genau?



@ Addicted

Gib mal Herrhausen in einen Routenplaner ein, z.B. www.falk.de ... dann wirst Du fündig... #h

@ FF

Hmm, würdest Du dann sagen, daß die Teilnehmerzahl am großen Teich beschränkt werden sollte, damit´s noch halbwegs vernünftiges Angeln ist? Sprich die besagten 10 bis maximal 15 Leute... |kopfkrat


----------



## addicted (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Danke Pilkmann. Habs schon mit map24 probiert, der hat aber irgendwas in BW ausgespuckt.
Von mir aus sind knappe 600km.
Wäre evtl. unter Umständen dabei.
Niemand Bock auf nen Treffen im Süden?


----------



## wallek (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo,

hätte zu gene mit euch ein paar Karpfen gezogen,
aber 600 Km is doch a biss´l weit!

Müßt Ihr halt ohne mich Spass haben!


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Addicted
> 
> Gib mal Herrhausen in einen Routenplaner ein, z.B. www.falk.de ... dann wirst Du fündig... #h
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,#h 
wollt auch mal etwas dazu sagen.

Ich freue mich, daß ihr Euer Treffen hier bei uns machen wollt.

Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr dann auch an den anderen Teichen angeln,

das dürfte kein Problem sein.
zum Ansitzen wären mehr als 10 Personen die sich nicht kennen am großen Teich etwas viel, da jeder ungestört angeln soll.(Puffatmosphäre wirds hier nie geben#d   )
AAAber:
wenn man sich kennt,
und hauptsächlich das Treffen und Beisammensein im Vordergrund steht, mit Grillen und so, ist die Teichanlage locker für 40 -50 Personen mit Zelt etc, zum Übernachten groß genug 
auch für mehr.
angeln gar kein Problem..:m 

die Teiche können mit dem Auto befahren werden. Teichfläche des großen Teiches.
ca. 1,1 Ha (11 000qm) laut Pachtvertrag.Auch andere Angelmöglichkeiten gibt es hier vor Ort zu Hauf.
aber Carpcatcher und foolish machen ja am WoE Fotos von den Teichen (und den Fischen) und berichten dann.
allen ein schönes Wochenende.
gruß|wavey: 
Uwe


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

@ uwe gerhard

Ich finde es nett von dir, uns bei dir solch ein Treffen zu ermöglichen.#6 #6 


Ob so eine Anlage nun so etwas ist wo ich gerne zum Angeln hin gehe ist eine andere Frage.
Aber die meisten von uns wissen ja, dass es fast immer ein Problem ist ein passendes Gewässer für so ein Treffen zu finden.
Für mich steht bei solch ein Treffen, dass gegenseitige Kennenlernen im Vordergrund.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Popeye (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich bin auch mit dabei.
Uwes Teiche eignen sich sehr gut dafür.#6 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. Dezember 2006)

*Foddos*




































Das is das Schmuckstück, Karpfen sind drinn...:q


----------



## alf1987 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ja das ist doch Wunderbar  Okay jetzt fehlt doch dann nurnoch das Datum oder?


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi Julian,

schnieke, sind gut aus. #6

Mal ´ne Frage am Rande: Könnte man die Zelte direkt am Wasser aufbauen, d.h. ist hinter dem Weg noch Platz? Der Weg drumrum soll ja sicherlich frei zugänglich bleiben, oder?

Jetzt müßten wir uns also nur noch auf "Standardwochenende" im Mai 2007 festlegen, wie Holger es so gut ausgedrückt hat. Pfingsten und Herrentag würde ich auch ausklammern, weil da die meisten da wohl was eigenes vorhaben werden - ich mit ´ner Kanutour auch.

Damit hätten sich die fraglichen Maiwochenenden auch schon ziemlich eingegrenzt:

04.-06.05.2007 (Freitag bis Sonntag)
11.-13.05.2007 (Freitag bis Sonntag)

Danach wäre(n) der/die Herrentag(e), nochmal ein Wochenende später bereits Pfingsten. 

Also sagt mal an, welches der beiden genannten WEs für Euch in Frage kommen würde... #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mal ´ne Frage am Rande: Könnte man die Zelte direkt am Wasser aufbauen...


Keine Bange - dafür wird im Januar gesorgt werden! Der Weg muss natürlich befahrbar bleiben, aber es gibt ja immer 2 Uferseiten an nem Gewässer! :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mir sind beide Termine recht...:m 

@Pilkääää

Wenn wir den ersten nehmen, reich schonmal Urlaub ein, ich hab nen Plaaaaaaan|wavey: :m |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> ... @Pilkääää
> 
> Wenn wir den ersten nehmen, reich schonmal Urlaub ein, ich hab nen Plaaaaaaan|wavey: :m |supergri



PN please! 

Aber keine obstrusen Chaotenpläne, ja?! :m


----------



## addicted (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mir wärs eigentlich auch egal an welchem Wochenende.


----------



## Popeye (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mir wer der Termin vom 11.5.07 - 13.5.07 am liebsten.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Aber keine obstrusen Chaotenpläne, ja?! :m



In der Krull-Army gibts nur obstruse Chaospläne, ohne die wären wir vollkommen berechenbar...|supergri |wavey:


----------



## alf1987 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Popeye schrieb:


> Mir wer der Termin vom 11.5.07 - 13.5.07 am liebsten.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Sauber ich hab am 11ten Geburtstag und werde 20ig Ohahaha darf ich dann noch ne Runde ausgeben wa? Uii ich erwarte Böses |supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

hier ein paar Fische aus dem Gewässer:


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi Uwe,

wirklich schöne Fisch dabei! #6

Zumindest die Ausrede, daß keine Fische im beangelten Gewässer rumschwimmen, scheint ja nun beim Schweigen der Bissanzeiger nicht mehr zu zählen... :q :q :m

... dann kommt nur noch das Wetter, mangelnde Fresslaune, fehlendes Glück und am Ende vielleicht eigene Unfähigkeit in Frage... :m


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo,

Wenn's dort ums Angeln geht.................ja dann wär ich dabei.(zu zweit) Steht Party im Vordergrund .................... da drück ich mich gerne.
Für die Statistik:380km


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn's dort ums Angeln geht.................ja dann wär ich dabei.(zu zweit) Steht Party im Vordergrund .................... da drück ich mich gerne.
> Für die Statistik:380km


 

Hi gunnar,
Ich glaube, hier ist soviel Platz an d e n Teichen, da kommt jeder auf seine Kosten, ob nur Angeln, nur Pachty  oder beides....alles machbar würd ich sagen.
gruß
uwe


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wie, Angeln????

Ich bin von ausgegangen, dass Carpcatcher den Müllmann spielt, der Lange den Grillmann, das Wetter Verrückt, der Boden den Widerspenstigen, mein Zelt deswegen den Flachmann und irgendwer, der hier nicht genannt werden will aus nem Kombi versucht nen Cabrio zu Basteln in der schnellvariante. Was nicht so gut klappte wie das Flugobjekt aus nem Schlauchboot.
Danach quetschen wir uns dann alle in meinen Laderaum, und nehmen ein Bierschlammbad. :q :q 

Und zum schluss hab ich dann wieder nen neues Feature am Auto (letztes mal reichte es für ne Anhängerkupplung) und obendrein von Carpcatcher unmengen leicht zu reparierendes Tackle geschenkt bekommen. 

Schöne Banksticks übrigens, Danke!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Das Cabrio bau ich mit Pilkman, kein Problem. :q  Wir brauchen nur einen Probanden, sprich, einen Kombi :m 

Die beiden vorgeschlagenen WE gefallen mir auch. Hab bloß die böse Vorahnung, dass es da noch ziemlich kühl sein könnte.

Also Männer.....Glühwein und Rum muß mit #6 |wavey: 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das ja jemand seinen Phaeton Kombi zur Verfügung stellt :q _


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

GRMBL... an einem der beiden Wochenenden bin ich wohl mal wieder im Osten unterwegs! Leider entscheidet sich das aber erst nach Weihnachten. Wolln wa hoffen, dass es das andere sein wird - dann nämlich würd ich sagen:

Dabei!  


Autoschrauben? Immer dabei! Umbauten aller Art sowieso!


----------



## Pilkman (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Manchmal glaube ich, daß mein die Teilnahme 2006 verhindernder Unfall mit Armbruch gar nicht so übel war... :q

... wer weiß, welchen Part ich sonst in Leipzig übernommen hätte. Um den des Kombi-Stuntman hätte ich mich nicht gerade gerissen... 

Nochmal zu den Terminen: Mir passen auch beide, ich würde mich daher der Mehrheit anschließen. #h

Wenn´s nicht wieder so ein fieser Winter wie letztes Jahr wird und das Wetter halbwegs stabil ist, sollte man Anfang Mai schon zweistellige Wassertemperaturen in den flachen Teichen haben. Für Temperaturstürze sind diese Gewässer dann natürlich empfindlich, aber das Risiko hat man ja immer.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Holger darf nur zum Treffen wenn er "Gina" Asyl gewährt:q :q :q :q 

Leipzig war schon extrem, mal abwarten was 07 alles passiert...

Wollen wir nen Vote für nen Termin aufmachen??? oder hier im Thread ausdiskutieren#c ;+


----------



## fanatic (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ich denke ich schließe mich auch einem der Termine an, zumindest als Coach für unsern Carpcatcher... 
Wenn der alles so gut kann wie Saiblinge fangen.......:q


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wie schon erwähnt ich bin auch da! Und meine "kleine" Karpfenausrüstung ist auch dabei .... will schon ein paar Karpfen ärgern


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Holger darf nur zum Treffen wenn er "Gina" Asyl gewährt:q :q :q :q
> 
> Leipzig war schon extrem, mal abwarten was 07 alles passiert...
> 
> Wollen wir nen Vote für nen Termin aufmachen??? oder hier im Thread ausdiskutieren#c ;+


 
Mir wär das erste Maiwochenende (4.5-6.5.07) glaube ganz recht.

@CC2001

Gib mir mal nen Link, was da in Leipzig lief. Nicht das ich bei meinen Postings :m , vorher mein Testament machen muß, wenn ich dort alleine aufschlage. 

Ich seh euch schon alle mit Basi in der Hand auf den Maschinenstürmer warten  

Das gaanz kleine Tackle kommt mit, wird glaube mehr Paaaaty sein......

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das Satan und Teufel mit zu diesem Treffen kommen_


----------



## Pilkman (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... ich seh euch schon alle mit Basi in der Hand auf den Maschinenstürmer warten



Keine Angst, Stefan.  Sagen wir mal so, daß die Jungs das Beste aus der wetterbedingt mehr als eingeschränkten Angelmöglichkeit gemacht haben - das war wohl so was wie der Sturm des Jahrzehnts für die Gegend... #t


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Ich seh euch schon alle mit Basi in der Hand auf den Maschinenstürmer warten



Wir sind alle ganz lieb...:m 

Nur wenn du ungefragt Bier aus der Kiste vom "3 Meter Wachhund" nimmst, dann gibts Kasalla#6


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle ganz lieb...:m
> 
> Nur wenn du ungefragt *Bier* aus der Kiste vom "3 Meter Wachhund" nimmst, dann gibts Kasalla#6


 
Na dann bin ich beruhigt, für meine (unsere) Bierreserven sorge ich schon selbst. Darum kommt dort bestimmt nur die gaaaaaanz kleine Ausrüstung mit.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.......das dieses Treffen schön wird_


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle ganz lieb...:m
> 
> Nur wenn du ungefragt Bier aus der Kiste vom "3 Meter Wachhund" nimmst, dann gibts Kasalla#6


Looool dann braucht sich ja keiner Sorgen machen. War nämlich Flensburger Gold :v 



> Autoschrauben? Immer dabei! Umbauten aller Art sowieso!


Wie? - schrauben ? |kopfkrat  
Viel einfacher: Man nehme eine stabile Schranke und dann Anlauf...



> Holger darf nur zum Treffen wenn er "Gina" Asyl gewährt


Kein Problem, die Füsse bleiben aber wie gehabt draussen |supergri 

Nur einen Spass wirds nicht geben. Die Boiliekanone hab ich verkauft...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## addicted (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Looool dann braucht sich ja keiner Sorgen machen. War nämlich Flensburger Gold :v




Falls ich komme sollte bring ich euch mal richtiges Bier mit! ##


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



addicted schrieb:


> Falls ich komme sollte bring ich euch mal richtiges Bier mit! ##




Jaja, das sacht man mir in Schwerin auch immer  und dann gibts Lübzer, oder sone Regionale Grausamkeit...:m 

Aufm Treffen wird die Krull-Army Becks in allen Formen und farben trinken...:m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ich war der Meinung, die Pilssorte war geklärt ;+ #c 

Einbecker Alk-frei, für die, die das mögen UND Budweiser für die, die das wollen

Ich bin verwirrt......jetzt kommt noch Becks dazu ;+ 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das nach dem 6. Bier, eh alles durcheinander gesoffen wird_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Naja, Becks ham wir fast immer dabei und ne Pulle CC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Naja, Becks ham wir fast immer dabei* und ne Pulle CC *


 
Erklär mal! ;+  Wir ham och immer ne Pulle mit :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das es mich interessiert, wen der CC2001 mit "wir" meint_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

So, da keine weiteren Wortmeldungen, machen wir Termin 1. Mai WE


----------



## Pilkman (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> So, da keine weiteren Wortmeldungen, machen wir Termin 1. Mai WE



Endlich mal ´ne definitive Aussage! #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Endlich mal ´ne definitive Aussage! #6


Kennst mich ja |wavey:

Dann machen wa mal ne Anmeldeliste...

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addictet
...


----------



## addicted (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mich kannst auch schonmal dazuschreiben.


----------



## El_Gato (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wenn ich in der Zeit nicht umziehe (was durchaus sein könnte) würd ich auch gerne vorbeischauen. Die Angelausrüstung dürfte ob des vielen Biers zwar nicht mehr in meinen Lupo passen (Fassungsvermögen 4 Kisten), aber was solls.


----------



## Merlinrs (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hey Carpcatcher mich kannste auch auf die Liste  setzen.
Vielleicht kriege ich ja dann die fehlenden sachen von Boardietreffen von 2005 wieder


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addictet
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)


@Merlinrs

Bringst du wieder "Gina" mit? Markus is ganz "wild" darauf ihn kennen zu lernen...|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> ... Markus is ganz "wild" darauf ihn kennen zu lernen...|wavey:



... sagt Julian. 

Ich bin mir nach den Bildern des letzten Treffens da nicht ganz so sicher... :m


----------



## MrTom (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ich würde auch kommen, aber nur mit Anhang wenns keinen stört(Wauwau). Ich müsste auch noch ne CD von Timo haben:vik: 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update:

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addictet
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)
- MrTom mit Wauwau


----------



## Merlinrs (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Das mit Gina wird nichts werden habe keinen kontakt mehr.


----------



## MrTom (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das mit Gina wird nichts werden habe keinen kontakt mehr.


Du wirst drüber weg kommen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



MrTom schrieb:


> Du wirst drüber weg kommen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne:q
> mfg Thomas




:m :vik: :q :q :q 

An die Mitlesenden Boardies die sich nicht trauen:

Wir beißen nicht, ihr müsste KEINE Karpfenangler sein, falls ihr sowas mal live und in Farbe sehen wollt traut euch#6


----------



## Merlinrs (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



MrTom schrieb:


> Du wirst drüber weg kommen, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne:q
> mfg Thomas



Ich glaube da hast irgendetwas falsch verstanden.
Ich stehe nur auf schöne Töchter :m:m:m


----------



## 850trx (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi,
jetzt wo ich weiß, dass wahrscheinlich niemand beißt, möchte ich auch gerne kommen. Beißen die Karpfen?
Grüße
peter


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update:

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addicted
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)
- MrTom mit Wauwau
- 850trx


----------



## addicted (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mit d


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



addicted schrieb:


> Mit d



So besser?  War schon spät:m


----------



## alex4 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Wunderschönen guten Abend,
rein theoretisch würde ich, nachdem ich mir gerade den ganzen thread durchgelesen habe, unheimlich gerne mitmachen, aber es gibt da das Problem des hinkommens!!!!
Gibt es nicht irgendjemand der mich mitnehmen könnte?? Klar, das man sich die Spritkosten teilt!!!
Naja, maybe...
Allen einen guten Rutsch und schon mal ein gesundes neues Jahr mit vielen dicken carps!!!
Always tight lines!!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo Carpcatchers und Co

der Holländer möchte sich das auch diesmal nicht entgehen lassen. Termin ist eingetragen. 
Jungs ich freu mich.

Für den Maschinenstürmer noch ein paar impresionen vom letzten Treffen.

@Julian super das du die Sache wieder in angriff genommen hast.#h


----------



## Hunterin (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Schöne Bilder Jungs, war bestimmt lustig #h  :k 

@Dirk

Danke:g


----------



## shimanocarp (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hört sich ganz gut an, 
aber wie siehts mit den nötigen Angelpapieren aus?
Darüber hab ich noch nichts gelesen.
Gruß Shimanocarp


----------



## Hunterin (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an,
> aber wie siehts mit *den nötigen Angelpapieren* aus?
> Darüber hab ich noch nichts gelesen.
> Gruß Shimanocarp


 
Was,n das ;+ ;+ ;+ 

:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Merlinrs (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Angeln mitnehmen hat jemand gesagt das da geangelt wird.


----------



## addicted (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an,
> aber wie siehts mit den nötigen Angelpapieren aus?
> Darüber hab ich noch nichts gelesen.
> Gruß Shimanocarp



Hast du etwa nen Angelschein und kaufst immer solche dummen Erlaubnisscheine?? ;+ 

Oh man, 90% fischen schwarz! Das macht doch erst das Karpfenangeln erst interessant! Wer braucht denn schon nen Angelschein im Naturschutzgebiet. Ausserdem hat man in den Wartzeiten was zu tun.


----------



## Hunterin (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



addicted schrieb:


> Hast du etwa nen Angelschein und kaufst immer solche *dummen *Erlaubnisscheine?? ;+
> 
> Oh man, 90% fischen schwarz! Das macht doch erst das Karpfenangeln erst interessant! Wer braucht denn schon nen Angelschein im Naturschutzgebiet. Ausserdem hat man in den Wartzeiten was zu tun.


 

Nicht dumm, TEUER !!!!! Macht doch keiner mehr, soviel Geld dafür ausgeben.

Viele bauen teueres Tackle auf und wenn Kontrolle kommt, werden die Jungs sofort in ein Gespräch verwickelt, da kommt keiner mehr auf die Idee, nach den Papieren zu fragen.

90% ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber 89% sollte passen :m 

Da wo ihr diesmal hinfahrt, dürfte ja keine Kontrolle kommen, ist ja alles privat, oder ???


----------



## Merlinrs (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Kontrolle was ist den das?
Gibt es bei mir in Brandenburg nicht.
Beim Huntertreffen 2005 wurde ich das erste mal Kontrolliert 
  und das gleich 3 mal am Tag  komisches Volk die Leipziger vor 
  allem das Wetter da.
Bei mir in der Gegend nehme ich nie meine Angelpapiere mit.


----------



## Hunterin (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Glaub ich gern, das hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Zwergen, nie jemand kontrollieren kommt :m #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update:

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addicted
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)
- MrTom mit Wauwau
- 850trx
- Siff-Cop

Dat freut mich das nen echter Oranje mit dabei is... Darfst gleich ne Kiste Amstel mitbringen...#h


----------



## MrTom (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Vertragen sich die beiden mit fremden Rüden?? Wenn du da Probleme siehst müssen wir mich von der Liste nehmen, weil alleine kann ich nicht kommen#d 
Tyson jedenfalls würde sich über zwei Spielkameraden freuen.
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/1987/dscf0231nq2.jpg
mfg Thomas


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Kein Problem Tom. 
ausgeprägt gutes Sozialverhalten haben die beiden.
Die verstehen sich mit allen anderen Hunden
aber ihr werdet da sowieso eure ruhe haben,das war doch nur spass.
Wenn ich mal rumkomme ,lass ich die Hunde zu Hause, oder im Auto.
tobende Hunde zwischen dem ganzen Tackle...nee,nee.das lassen wir.
Ihr werdet die Hunde gar nicht sehen.
Paul ist dann auch grad ein Jahr alt.Auf den Fotos siehst du Papa und Halbbruder vom paul. die leben wo anders.
Asta liebt sowiso alle Rüden.
gruß
uwe


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> -Dat freut mich das nen echter Oranje mit dabei is... Darfst gleich ne Kiste Amstel mitbringen...#h


 
Jup, un für den langen drei Meter Mensch wat gewürze wa


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> ... dat freut mich das nen echter Oranje mit dabei is...



Dito, so lern ich den Dirk auch endlich mal persönlich kennen.... #6 :m


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Jup, un für den langen drei Meter Mensch wat gewürze wa




Ne der bringt wieder "Pilze auf Liege" mit


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Da mich immer wieder PNs besorgter Boardies erreichen:

- Nein wir machen keine Sauftour
- Wir rauchen auch keine Angelköder
- Ja, Bekloppte sollen da rumlaufen (ich aber nicht, ich bin bescheuert, wers nicht glaub darf Markus fragen )

Wie gesagt wir sind alle ganz Lieb:l :q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 



So Julian, da ich wieder frei bin, darfst du mich auch auf die Liste setzen.

Da ich auch bescheuert bin, passe ich bestens zu euch.

Maschinenstürmer ist DABEI


_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update:

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addicted
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)
- MrTom mit Wauwau
- 850trx
- Maschinenstürmer :m


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> - Pilkman
> - CC2001
> ...


 

Hey Julian

haste mich vergessen???:vik: 

PS: die besorgten Boardies sind ja gut! aber bitte nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Maaartins (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo Leute!! 
Das Huntertreffen hört sich genial an. Herrenhausen ist von uns (Magdeburger Ecke) auch keine Strecke... Würde wenn dann mit nem Kumpel vorbei kommen... Wenn es keinen stört haben wir auch das ein oder andere Kästchen Bier mit bei... Natürlich auch ne Angel denn n bisschen Ernst soll ja auch dabei sein... Nun würde nur noch die Frage nach dem Termin stehen... Also Herrentag sind wir definitiv raus... Aber Pfingsten wär echt genial. MfG Martin


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> So, da keine weiteren Wortmeldungen, machen wir Termin 1. Mai WE



Huhu... #h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Huhu... #h


 

Markus, das war jetzt gaaaanz wichtig, sonst wär ich wieder wirr im Kopf geworden :z :z 

Also dann #g 


_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Update:

- Pilkman
- CC2001
- der drei Meter Mensch
- addicted
- Merlinrs
- El Gato (?)
- MrTom mit Wauwau
- 850trx
- Maschinenstürmer
- Der Holländer (Siff-Cop)|supergri 
- Maaartins + Kumpel#h


----------



## Maaartins (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Sorry Leute!
Hatte ich übersehen. Aber danke das ihr uns mit auf die Liste gesetzt habt. Sofern es der Chef zu lässt und ich da frei bekommen sind wir auf alle Fälle mit von der Partie. Freu mich schon drauf.


#g   als dann Prost!


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo 

weiß jemand von Euch ob es möglich ist auch 1-2 Tage länger zu bleiben???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Da wirst Du den Eigentümer der Teiche fragen müssen! :m


----------



## MrTom (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch ob es möglich ist auch 1-2 Tage länger zu bleiben???


Wenn ich frei bekomme wäre ich an dieser Option auch sehr interessiert.
mfg Thomas


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi Leute,
es ist natürlich kein Problem den Angelerlaubnisschein 1 oder 2 Tage zu verlängern.

Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen, doch dem Angeln eine grössere Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, als der Großteil von Euch wohl vor hat.Der Bestand ist einmalig.
Bis jetzt ist das Gewässer noch in Privathand und nach dem Besatz unbeangelt.
Er wird erst ab April der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht.

An dem 1. Mai WE ist der Teich komplett für euch reserviert.
Ihr seid da völlig ungestört.

Auch gilt es natürlich einige Regeln einzuhalten,z.B. dürfen keine Ruten unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser gelassen werden, aber das sollte ja selbstverständlich sein.

Die Teichordnung lasse ich dann jedem Teilnehmer einzeln mit der Angelerlaubnis vorab zukommen,sobald sie fertig erstellt ist. 

Einige Punkte sind da noch unklar, ich lasse mich da noch von Profis beraten.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ... auch gilt es natürlich einige Regeln einzuhalten,z.B. dürfen keine Ruten unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser gelassen werden, aber das sollte ja selbstverständlich sein.
> 
> Die Teichordnung lasse ich dann jedem Teilnehmer einzeln mit der Angelerlaubnis vorab zukommen,sobald sie fertig erstellt ist. ...



Hi Uwe,

kannst Du denn schon sagen, was die Angelerlaubnis für das WE kosten wird? #h

U.a. zu den Regeln: Ich hatte von Julian (CC2001) gehört, dass bei allen Angelarten generell Einzelhaken zu verwenden sind - stimmt das so? D.h. mit der Spinnrute auf Forelle würde nur gehen, wenn die Kunstköder (z.B. kleine Spinner) auf Einzelhaken umgebaut werden, oder?



			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen, doch dem Angeln eine grössere Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, als der Großteil von Euch wohl vor hat.



Schön, dass Du das nochmal sagst. Ich trinke wirklich gern ein paar Biere in lustiger Runde, aber das Angeln sollte da wirklich nicht zu kurz kommen. #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du das nochmal sagst. Ich trinke wirklich gern ein paar Biere in lustiger Runde, aber das Angeln sollte da wirklich nicht zu kurz kommen. #6


 

Ja das sehe ich auch so, wenn ich schon einige Stunden unterwegs bin möchte ich auch angeln, wir werden da schon ein gutes Verhältnis finden.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Denke auch das wir diesmal, dank perfektem Umfeld, endlich mal RICHTIG angeln können, sonst gabs ja immer Umstände die das Angeln echt schwer gemacht haben, ob Sturm oder harte Gewässer


----------



## Rotaugenprofi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi ich hab mir das grad mal so durchgelesen und durchaus intresse.Hab im Herbst 2006 meine Prüfung abgelegt aber schon seit dem achten Lebensjahr erfahrung. Jetzt is die Frage:
1.-Wollt ihr nen jugentlichen dabei haben (15)???
2.-Was kostet der Spaß???
3.-Gibt es da in der Nähe nen Bahnhof???(darf noch kein auto fahrn:q)
4.-Sind noch andere Jugentliche dabei???

Danke für eure Antworten .             
                    Mfg Max


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Warum sollte jemand ein Problem mit einem 15 jährigen haben.
Carpcatcher2001 wurde bei seinem ersten AB-Karpfentreffen auch von seinen Eltern gebracht.  
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ... Carpcatcher2001 wurde bei seinem ersten AB-Karpfentreffen auch von seinen Eltern gebracht.



Genau genommen sieht er immer noch aus wie 17... :q :q :m


----------



## Rotaugenprofi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ich hab grad ma nachgeguckt. Ich würd mit der bahn fahren. Kann ich mal ne genaue adresse haben damit ich weiß ob es ne station in der nähe gibt??? Meine Eltern würden die 250 Km deswegen nie fahren. Ich kenn die bahnstrecke Papenburg-Hannover schon in und auswendig. Mfg Max


----------



## Rotaugenprofi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

thx Knurrhan


----------



## Rotaugenprofi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

hab grad ma bei der bahn geguckt.die 5einhalb stunden zug und die 20$ sind nich das problem das ist es mir wert.Aber vom Bahnhof zu den teichen...! kommt jemand am Bahnhof vorbei der mich mitnimmt???

MfG Max


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Genau genommen sieht er immer noch aus wie 17... :q :q :m



Das geht runter wie Öl:q  und das von so nem alten Mann:vik:  

Nen Bahnhof gibt es, und den Transport bekommen wir auch geregelt. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das so mit der Aufsichtspflicht aussieht???#c


----------



## Rotaugenprofi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Aufsichtspflicht??? ich würd eventuell nen Kumpel mitnehmen wenns keinen stört(auch 15). Da wir ja noch kein Alk dürfen nehmen wir uns selbst was mit. Wie is das mit den Preisen fürs Wochenende??? Mfg Max
        Und vielen Dank an Die,die mir immer die auskünfte geben is echt super#6


----------



## Maaartins (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Ach Leute!!
Ne aufsichtspflicht ist bei nem 15 J#hrigen doch garnicht mehr geltend... Zumal er sich auf eine mehr oder weniger öffentlich Veranstaltung begibt. Wenn er zum Angeln fährt passt ja auch keiner auf den kleinen auf. Und das ein oder andere Bier darf man ja auch schon mit 15 trinken. Jetzt lasst uns nur nicht anfangen wie die germanischen Bürokraten!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Genau genommen sieht er immer noch aus wie 17... :q :q :m



Jahre? ------------ Oder Personen? 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fkpfkp (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Moin,

"Ne aufsichtspflicht ist bei nem 15 Jährigen doch garnicht mehr geltend... "

Mit der Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig... Da ich selber als Jugendwart im Verein mit Kindern und Jugendlichen unterwegs bin, steh ich immer in voller Verantwortung für diese. Ich lass mir grundsätzlich von den Eltern per Schriftstück mitteilen, was die Kinder/Jugendlichen dürfen und was nicht. Alkohol gibts für keinen bei den Veranstaltungen... egal ob 8, 14, 15 3/4 oder 16 1/2.


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> "Ne aufsichtspflicht ist bei nem 15 Jährigen doch garnicht mehr geltend... "
> 
> Mit der Aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig... Da ich selber als Jugendwart im Verein mit Kindern und Jugendlichen unterwegs bin, steh ich immer in voller Verantwortung für diese. Ich lass mir grundsätzlich von den Eltern per Schriftstück mitteilen, was die Kinder/Jugendlichen dürfen und was nicht. Alkohol gibts für keinen bei den Veranstaltungen... egal ob 8, 14, 15 3/4 oder 16 1/2.


 
Also da kann ich mich nur anschliessen....
Aber so langsam bekomme auch ich so den Eindruck, das es sich hier hauptsächlich um ein Saufgelage handeln soll.
Eins zur Klärung!
Das Huntertreffen sollte nicht im Anglerparadies-Herrhausen stattfinden, sondern an der Teichanlage Hammershäuser Mühle, an dem Teich, den wir mit den Boardies zusammen mit 54 großen Karpfen, Schleien und Graser besetzt haben.
Dies Gewässer wollte ich euch zur Verfügung stellen.
Karpfenangeln!! 
Aber das ist ja hier völlig in Vergessenheit geraten.Es geht ja hauptsächlich um sowas hier:
"""
Zitat von *Carpcatcher2001* 

 
_Naja, Becks ham wir fast immer dabei* und ne Pulle CC * _
Erklär mal! ;+ Wir ham och immer ne Pulle mit :m

 Zumal er sich auf eine mehr oder weniger öffentlich Veranstaltung begibt. Wenn er zum Angeln fährt passt ja auch keiner auf den kleinen auf. Und das ein oder andere Bier darf man ja auch schon mit 15 trinken. "" Zitat Ende

etc.etc,etc,
Hier gibt es weder eine öffentliche Veranstaltung und auch keine saufenden Jugendlichen.
Ihr müsst da wirklich was verwechseln.

Denn Alk spielt hier im Fred ja wohl die Hauptrolle, nicht die zu erwartenden Fische,Montagen etc..der Austausch von Erfahrungen,(Vom Angeln meine , nicht vom Saufen) kommt hier wohl etwas zu kurz..
Und 15jährige, die ihren Alk selbst mitbringen wollen, also nee. Ihr bleibt besser alle Mann zu Hause .
also ehrlich mal Leute,ich dachte ich wolltet hier angeln....
Das sieht aus, als ob Ihr hier auf unserem Teichgelände so etwas wie ein kleines , als Gemeinschaftsangeln getarntes Massenbesäufnis oder so etwas abhalten wollt.
Ich glaube, soetwas wollen wir hier absolut gar nicht haben.

Denn wer sich bei uns hier nicht benimmt,fliegt achtkantig vom Gelände,ob besoffen oder nicht.

Den Ärger und Stress wollen wir doch weder uns ,noch dem wunderschönen Gelände und unseren Fischen hier antun.

Das steht in unserer Teichordnung und ich reagiere da sehr empfindlich.

Ich bin der Meinung, das Ihr Euch doch ein passenderes Gewässer zum Feiern sucht.

Unsere Teichanlage Hammershäuser Mühle ist etwas ganz besonderes und steht nur richtigen Anglern zur Verfügung, die hier kapitale Fische fangen wollen.
Nur weil CC mir versichert hat, ihr wärt alles Karpfenangler,die dieses Gewässer und die Fische darin zu schätzen wüsstet, habe ich zugestimmt.

Keiner hat was gegen ein paar Bierchen beim Angeln.
Aber besoffene Angler....und dann noch ein geplantes Besäufniss....nein! 
Nicht bei uns!
Wer hier Angeln möcht, ist herzlich willkommen.
Wer die Ruhe und den Frieden an meinen Teichen stört,muß sofort gehen,also können sich wohl die meisten von Euch den Weg hierher ja sowieso sparen, wenn ich mir hier die Postings so durchlese.

Ich sage hiermit definitiv ab.

Das Huntertreffen kann unter diesen "berauschenden"Umständen auf gar keinen Fall hier bei uns stattfinden.
Das geplante Ereigniss passt nicht zu unserer Einstellung zum Angelsport und nicht
zu unserer Geschäftsphylosophie.
Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spass beim Huntertreffen 2007, leider mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht bei uns.
Enttäuschten Gruß
Uwe Gerhard


----------



## alf1987 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Mhh aus den oben genannten Gründen wollten auch einige leute dann nicht mehr kommen .... ich zB!
Finde deine Entscheidung Richtig..
Wenn man den Thread liest hört es sich eher so an als ob erst ein Schnaps laden überfallen werden muss damit man zum Angeln gehen kann.. 
Dabei geht es um die Fische.
Das man dabei am Tag 2-3 Pilzen zischt ist legitim, davon ist keiner total besoffen...

Florian


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab Dir dazu mal ´ne PN getickert... #h


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hi Uwe,

ich wollte Dir wieder per PN antworten, aber Dein Posteingang ist gerade mit Nachrichten dicht.

Bitte einmal leeren... #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Hallo

ich weiß irgendwie nicht genau was gemeint ist, habe ich einen anderen Beitrag gelesen??

Haben nicht ein paar Leute weiter oben geschrieben das es das beschriebene Saufgelager gerade *nicht* sein soll?

Also ich hatte das so nicht vor, wenn ich mich besaufen möchte gehe ich in die Kneipe, wenn ich angeln möchte setze ich mich an den See und fahre auch gerne 450km wenn ich dann noch ein paar Karpfenangler treffen und mich mit ihnen austauschen kann. 

Ich denke das die meisten postings in der es zu Äußerrungen dieser art gekommen ist nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen sind, oder doch?
Und daran liegt es jetzt wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> ... haben nicht ein paar Leute weiter oben geschrieben das es das beschriebene Saufgelager gerade *nicht* sein soll?
> 
> Also ich hatte das so nicht vor, wenn ich mich besaufen möchte gehe ich in die Kneipe, wenn ich angeln möchte setze ich mich an den See und fahre auch gerne 450km wenn ich dann noch ein paar Karpfenangler treffen und mich mit ihnen austauschen kann.  ....



Hi Dirk, 

das waren exakt auch meine Gedanken! #6

Aber letztlich muss man Uwes Entscheidung akzeptieren, denn er bzw. seine Anlage hat einen Ruf zu verlieren.

Ich find´s schade, hätte mich wirklich gefreut, dort mit Euch angeln zu können! #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> ich wollte Dir wieder per PN antworten, aber Dein Posteingang ist gerade mit Nachrichten dicht.
> 
> Bitte einmal leeren... #6


is leer


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich weiß irgendwie nicht genau was gemeint ist, habe ich einen anderen Beitrag gelesen??
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du dir alle postings durchliest , dann fällt Dir auf, das cc2001 auch schon einige PN zu dem Thema erhalten hat.
Daraufhin hat er ja dann auch gepostet, das das nicht als "Abbreitungstreffen" geplant ist.
aber was dann kam...sogar 2 15 jährige ,die ihren sprit mitbringen wollen..
widerspricht sich.
Kein Wort über die Fische, das Gewässer etc.
Die meisten haben ja noch nicht einmal mitbekommen, das das Huntertreffen nicht im Angelparadies Herrhausen stattfindet.
Sondern an den Hammershäuser Mühlenteichen, die meiner Frau gehören.
Die Anlage wird im April /Mai erst eröffnet.
Die Hunter wären da die ersten Karpfenangler gewesen, die eine Erlaubniss bekommen hätten.
Die Fische sind unbeangelt.
Und dann solche Ansagen hier.
Tut mir leid.
Ich überlege mir aber für die vernünftigeren Hunter ,die es mit Sicherheit auch gibt, eine andere Möglichkeit.
Da der Teich jetzt nicht mehr reserviert ist, werde ich an dem WE einen Anangelevent starten.
Mit Boardietreffen.
davon hatten wir hier schon 2. Da war niemand sinnlos betrunken,nie ein böses Wort... es hat immer nur einen Riesenspass gemacht, mit allen Boardies.
Sowas schwebt mir vor.
Mal sehen,wie die Resonanz ist.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



alf1987 schrieb:


> Mhh aus den oben genannten Gründen wollten auch einige leute dann nicht mehr kommen .... ich zB!
> Finde deine Entscheidung Richtig..
> Wenn man den Thread liest hört es sich eher so an als ob erst ein Schnaps laden überfallen werden muss damit man zum Angeln gehen kann..
> Dabei geht es um die Fische.
> ...


ganz meine Meinung
|good:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wenn du dir alle postings durchliest , dann fällt Dir auf, das cc2001 auch schon einige PN zu dem Thema erhalten hat.
> Daraufhin hat er ja dann auch gepostet, das das nicht als "Abbreitungstreffen" geplant ist.
> aber was dann kam...sogar 2 15 jährige ,die ihren sprit mitbringen wollen..
> widerspricht sich.



Da hier mein Nick ein paar mal auftaucht... Ich habe ein paar PNs von Boardies bekommen, denen ich dann aber erklärt habe das ich (kann da nur für mich sprechen), nicht das Ziel habe mir die "Lichter" auszuschießen.|gr: Ich wollte einfach nur mit ein paar netten Boardies ein schönes WE an nem guten Gewässer in ruhe verbringen. (Klar hätten wir bei Grillen auch ein, oder 2 Bier getrunken, denke das ist OK)

Mir gefällt Uwes Entscheidung zwar nicht, weil ich mich schon auf das Treffen gefreut habe, ich kann es aber verstehen.#h 
Bisher hatte ich bei Uwe auch ohne Bier (war ja fahrer  ) immer genug Spass und habe viele nette Leute kennen gelernt.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



> Das sieht aus, als ob Ihr hier auf unserem Teichgelände so etwas wie ein kleines , als Gemeinschaftsangeln getarntes Massenbesäufnis oder so etwas abhalten wollt.
> Ich glaube, soetwas wollen wir hier absolut gar nicht haben.
> 
> Denn wer sich bei uns hier nicht benimmt,fliegt achtkantig vom Gelände,ob besoffen oder nicht.
> ...



Naja, ich stand ja eh auf der Kippe von wegen Anwesenheit. Aber hiermit hätte sich der Fall für mich spätestens erledigt. 

Also wenn ich auf ein Treffen Fahre, dann, um da mit Gleichgesinnten zu Fachsimpeln, dummes Zeug zu schwätzen, gemütlich ein Pils zu zischen, nen Steak vom Grill zu geniessen, mal andere Ruten Probewerfen, andere Methoden sehen, neue Leute kennenlernen, nen bisschen Angeln usw. 
Wer Mag kann dabei auch exzessiv Fischen oder meinetwegen auch nur Saufen. Da sind alle bisher immer mit klargekommen.
Diesen Geist von Tolerantem Miteinander fand ich auf den Bisherigen Treffen immer am Wichtigsten zum Gelingen.

Wenn man hier aber genötigt werden sollte, nur zu Fischen, die Ruten immer in Griffweite zu haben und um die Wette zu angeln, während 30 Leute um den See lärmen, dann wär ich da Falsch. Sone Wettangeln mag ich nicht.

Wenn ich exzessiv Angeln will fahr ich jedenfalls nicht hunderte kilometer an irgendeinen unbekannten Angelpuff. Sondern geh einfach - da wo mirs gefällt. Mit Ködern die mir gefallen, ner ebensolchen Anfütterstrategie, und nur mit sehr wenigen sehr guten Freunden. (Übrigens dann ganz ohne Alk - 0,00 °% )

Wenn ich nur Saufen will, dann geh ich einfach - in meine Lieblingskneipe oder zu Kollegen. Und dann muss es sich auch lohnen.


Aber bei dieser Location seh ich irgendwie nur: - Angelt gefälligst und fangt viele und grosse Karpfen, ich brauch nämlich viel kostenlose Werbung für meinen neuen Karpfenpuff.
Da hab ich jedenfalls irgendwie mal überhaupt keinen Bock auf.




> denn er bzw. seine Anlage hat einen Ruf zu verlieren


Ich Fürchte dafür ists jetzt zu spät. Für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls. (gabs da einen Ruf? Never heard of...)

Zumal ich sowieso nicht glaube, dass viele Leute an nen See Fahren, wo man ziemlich restriktive Regeln für teure Preise hat. 
( Obwohl,... |kopfkrat  das Dominageschäft boomt ja auch...  )

Abwarten, ob der Provinztümpel die Französischen Paylake-Verhältnisse kopieren kann. Mich sehen jedenfalls weder die einen noch der andere. Ich bin nämlich ein 





> richtiger Angler



Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## eckart70 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Naja, ich stand ja eh auf der Kippe von wegen Anwesenheit. Aber hiermit hätte sich der Fall für mich spätestens erledigt.
> 
> Also wenn ich auf ein Treffen Fahre, dann, um da mit Gleichgesinnten zu Fachsimpeln, dummes Zeug zu schwätzen, gemütlich ein Pils zu zischen, nen Steak vom Grill zu geniessen, mal andere Ruten Probewerfen, andere Methoden sehen, neue Leute kennenlernen, nen bisschen Angeln usw.
> Wer Mag kann dabei auch exzessiv Fischen oder meinetwegen auch nur Saufen. Da sind alle bisher immer mit klargekommen.
> ...



*Respekt#6#6#6*


----------



## alf1987 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Naja, ich stand ja eh auf der Kippe von wegen Anwesenheit. Aber hiermit hätte sich der Fall für mich spätestens erledigt.
> 
> Also wenn ich auf ein Treffen Fahre, dann, um da mit Gleichgesinnten zu Fachsimpeln, dummes Zeug zu schwätzen, gemütlich ein Pils zu zischen, nen Steak vom Grill zu geniessen, mal andere Ruten Probewerfen, andere Methoden sehen, neue Leute kennenlernen, nen bisschen Angeln usw.
> Wer Mag kann dabei auch exzessiv Fischen oder meinetwegen auch nur Saufen. Da sind alle bisher immer mit klargekommen.
> ...



Du musst Blind auf beiden Augen sein oder Verstehst nicht was Uwe geschrieben hat.

Wurde hier irgendwas von Wettangeln oder große Karpfen on mass ziehen erwähnt? Nein! Es wurde einfach gesagt das normal Geangelt werden soll und es einfach nicht in ein Saufgelage ausahnden soll, das jedenfalls hat er geschrieben. 
Es war von einem "Angeln unter Freunden" wie du es meinst die Rede in seinem Text sowas würde er an seinem See fördern aber einige User meinte das ganze halt zu übertreiben, selbst Schuld...
Denk dir einfach nicht so viel Qutasch aus, das ist für alle einfacher.
Das das ganze als Werbung nutzen sollte ist doch Legitim, dafür würd das ganz aber Kostengünstig zur Verfügung gestellt / sollte gestellt werden. Darüber sollte man sich mal im Klaren sein. 

Florian


----------



## Buster (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

na Gerätefetischist - da haste Dir ja mal ne Menge zusammengereimt ohne auch nur im mindesten zu wissen was an dem See abgeht - aber wie sagt man: "Nur der getretene Köter bellt"
Scheinst ja genau das vorgehabt zu haben was dort nicht gern gesehen wird.
Die Angelei scheint bei Dir ja echt nebensächlich zu sein - gerade wenn es Dir zuviel ist Deine Rute in der Nähe zu haben.
Das schlimme daran ist das die Fische drunter leiden müssen - wieder einer der die Karpfenrute ins Wasser haut und sich nicht kümmert. Es ist bestimmt toll wenn der Fisch den Köder genommen hat und seine Bahnen zieht und er sich ins Gebüsch oder Wasserpflanzen zieht um den Haken loszuwerden - und dann ist die Schnur durch weil es dem Angler egal war und der Fisch leidet. Na klar - die Kanne Bier war wichtiger - das nenn ich Angeln...
Wenn jemand saufen will dann soll er die Ruten aus dem Wasser holen - meine Meinung.
Was mich nicht wundert sind Deine Versuche über die Anlage zu lästern ohne sie gesehen zu haben - typisch und billig. Ist ja echt phänomenal was Du dort alles rausgelesen hast. Das Geläster ohne Hintergrundwissen hatten wir schonmal von jemandem der des Geländes verwiesen wurde.
Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich solche Gestalten nicht dort am Wasser zu treffen...


----------



## alf1987 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*



Buster schrieb:


> na Gerätefetischist - da haste Dir ja mal ne Menge zusammengereimt ohne auch nur im mindesten zu wissen was an dem See abgeht - aber wie sagt man: "Nur der getretene Köter bellt"
> Scheinst ja genau das vorgehabt zu haben was dort nicht gern gesehen wird.
> Die Angelei scheint bei Dir ja echt nebensächlich zu sein - gerade wenn es Dir zuviel ist Deine Rute in der Nähe zu haben.
> Das schlimme daran ist das die Fische drunter leiden müssen - wieder einer der die Karpfenrute ins Wasser haut und sich nicht kümmert. Es ist bestimmt toll wenn der Fisch den Köder genommen hat und seine Bahnen zieht und er sich ins Gebüsch oder Wasserpflanzen zieht um den Haken loszuwerden - und dann ist die Schnur durch weil es dem Angler egal war und der Fisch leidet. Na klar - die Kanne Bier war wichtiger - das nenn ich Angeln...
> ...


#6|good: so siehts mal aus!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Huntertreffen 2007*

Da wie es aussieht das Thema  Huntertreffen 2007 erledigt ist und nichts mehr zum eigentlichen Thema kommt, mache ich die Sache hier dicht.
Gruß Knurri!


----------

